# Want to upgrade the PC.



## technova (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello guys,

I have pentium D, 945GL board/2GB/CD R/W PC and in last week I have purchased a new monitor LG E2041T and now I am planning to upgrade the PC, as new monitor is already purhased, my budjet is about 10 to 12K, so can you please assit me with the upgrade, what are the options to upgrade it to a good PC also can it be upgraded to 64 bit PC ?


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Wants to upgrade the PC.*

^^ Welcome to TDF !

coming to your question - you can install a 64 bit OS on your current config  but the upgrades depends upon your needs - if you want to play games/watch HD movies  get a new gpu+psu.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Wants to upgrade the PC.*

Welcome to TDF Technova;

Can you specify what all you will like to buy in order to upgrade the PC ?

Though as such, if I was at your place with 12k in Hand to spend on the Processing Unit.
I would have gone for the following.

1.A Core I3 CPu for around 4k.
2.An LGA1155 Motherboard for around 3.5k.
3.4GB DDR3 RAM for 1.3k.
4.An Entry level GPU 1GB DDR3 for around 2.5k.

5.Additionally if you want a new HDD , it will be good to go for SATA III,6Gbps.A 160Gb will cost around 2.5 to 3k Rs.

The above should do it , considering normal PC usage in Mind for 64Bit Windows 7.

However as ICO said , you need to specify your usage like gaming,movies,gfx work,etc, so that we can help you choosing even more specific products.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Wants to upgrade the PC.*

^^ 
1. Where did you find an Intel i3 processor for 4k? 
2. ico hasn't said anything(here) yet 

OP, 
for a daily use config with some gaming capabilities I suggest: 
* Intel Pentium Dual core G620 -- 3.2k 
* Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H -- 3.2k 
* Corsair 4GB DDR3 Value RAM -- 1.3k
* HD 6670 1GB DDR5 -- 5.3k 
Total ---- 13k 

use your existing HDD, cabinet, DVD drive and PSU. What PSU do you have BTW?
And if you dont wanna game, replace PDC G620 with i3-2100 and get a new HDD say around 160GB for the remaining 2k or get a better PSU like Corsair VS-450.


----------



## technova (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Wants to upgrade the PC.*

Thanks  topgear N' RIshi,

Actually I want to use it for litte gaming not hard cores  but the one like IGI or IGI2 or some mission games watching movies, as already having a HD monitor, I am not able to test the clearity with current configuration (actually I am not so satisfied with the clearity... but again it may be due to old hardware), will there be any difference in picture clearity if I upgrade the PC as suggested by you ?

Also the monitor comes with  DVI-D... will I be able to use it once I upgrade.

Rishi, could you please provide specific models so that I can check it. 

Regards,


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 27, 2012)

Check the models suggested above. 

As gaming is not top priority then get this: 
* Intel i3-2100 -- 6.3k 
* Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H -- 3.2k 
* Corsair 4GB DDR3 Value RAM -- 1.3k
Total ---- 10.8k 

Internal HD 2000 of i3 is sufficient for you. Currently I am playing AC-Revelation on HD 2000 at 1366x768, it working fine at 15FPS. So, for most games till 2011 HD 2000 will suffice your gaming needs. And HD vidoes will play like charm.
The motherboard mentioned above has DVI port too, so you need not worry. Even if a motherboard doest have a DVI port you can get a VGA-DVI adapter.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Wants to upgrade the PC.*



saswat23 said:


> ^^
> 1. Where did you find an Intel i3 processor for 4k?
> 2. ico hasn't said anything(here) yet



Check out @ "INTEL I-3 540 4690" AT AROUND 4.7K in Nehru palace.
Although its not the SB model.

OOOpsss.... its Topgear :*_*, I though it was ICO  , actually I was replying to another post in another tab , misplaced the username of previous poster. haha


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2012)

^^ the config suggested by _saswat23_ is much better and i3 540 ain't compatible with socket LGA 1155 motherboards.

@ OP - of you want a config with real gfx card consider getting these :

ASRock H61M-PS2 @ 2.9k
Intel Pentium 620 @ 3.3k
4 GB Corsair Value DDR3 Ram @ 1.3k
Corsair VS450 @ 2.1k
Sapphire HD6570 1GB DDR3 @ 4.2k

I know it's 1.8k over your current budget but you can arrange that by selling your current config and IGI 1 and IGI 2 ain't excatly the games you want to play at HD resolution - so better try some more better FPS games with your new config and trust me - this config will satisfy your gaming needs a lot more


----------



## technova (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello,

I have intex SMPS bought in 2007... will that work if I upgrade.

Also, regarding the VGA-DVI adapter, its DVI-D and somwwhere I read that the VGA-DVI adapter is fake and it will not convert analog signal to digital for DVI-D, is it true? 

also 

Dvi-d Male To VGA Female Video Converter Adapter - price in India : Rediff Shopping
1.8 Meter DVI-D HDMI Cable for DVD, PC - LCD, Plasma - SAD7 . Buy Best 1.8 Meter DVI-D HDMI Cable for DVD, PC - LCD, Plasma - SAD7 at Lowest Price Online

are these real/original and will work with 

* Intel i3-2100 -- 6.3k 
* Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H -- 3.2k 

what are the other options for the motherboard and processors? ie from asus or intel.

Sorry for too many queries.

Regards,


----------



## harimankada (Jul 28, 2012)

better to go with g620 or core i3 according to your budget.mb same as a above


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2012)

technova said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have intex SMPS bought in 2007... will that work if I upgrade.
> 
> ...



The Intex PSU may work with your upgraded rig but better would be if you buy a new PSU ( and gfx card like I suggested ) and why you have to worry about VGA connector, your monitor has DVI-D port and the suggested mobo also has the same and if you buy a gfx card the gfx card will come with either one DVD-I ( backward compatible with DVI-D ) / DVI-D port connector.


----------



## Techno Digital (Aug 1, 2012)

As my opinions, you can upgrade your PC RAM with larger capacity. Also, hard disk drive its very important for you to increase storage capacity.


----------



## JIT2WIN07 (Aug 5, 2012)

i am currently using the following system since 2007 want to upgrade under 12k.
processor- amd athlon x2 64 4000+
mobo- jetway m26gt3svp
ram-1x 2gb kingston ddr2
zebronics vivah cabinet 
250gb sata hd

i want to continue using amd processor. so plz recommend me an amd processor+mobo+ram.

and yes some good graphics card under 5k for gaming at lowest resolution.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 6, 2012)

^^ 12K for processor+mobo+ram+PSU?? Not possible.


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2012)

@ JIT2WIN07 - replied here :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/160688-mobo-cpu-ram-under-12k.html

Don't ask the same question on multiple threads, keep the forum clean.


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 6, 2012)

@op if you are willing, go for AMD apus those are very good VFM products


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ JIT2WIN07 - replied here :
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/160688-mobo-cpu-ram-under-12k.html
> 
> Don't ask the same question on multiple threads, keep the forum clean.



Didn't see that thread. 
As I was saying, OP need to add 2K more to get PSU.


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2012)

^^ yep, a good PSU is a must but can't say which psu OP is currently using


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Aug 7, 2012)

@saswat23 Your i5 2400 has HD 3000 not 2000


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 7, 2012)

LoL, no. 
i5-2400 has HD2000 graphics.


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Aug 8, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ 12K for processor+mobo+ram+PSU?? Not possible.



AMD A6 3650: 5.5k
Gigabyte A55M-DS2: 3.2k
4GB DDR3 1333MHz: 1.1k
Corsair VS450: 2.2k
Total: 12k
@d6bmg The word impossible itself says," I'm possible."


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 8, 2012)

Utkarsh Sharma said:


> AMD A6 3650: 5.5k
> Gigabyte A55M-DS2: 3.2k
> 4GB DDR3 1333MHz: 1.1k
> Corsair VS450: 2.2k
> ...


+1 pair this with a hd 6670 in dual graphics and bam you have the performance of a mid range card



Utkarsh Sharma said:


> AMD A6 3650: 5.5k
> Gigabyte A55M-DS2: 3.2k
> 4GB DDR3 1333MHz: 1.1k
> Corsair VS450: 2.2k
> ...


+1 pair this with a hd 6670 in dual graphics and bam you have the performance of a mid range card


----------



## koolent (Aug 9, 2012)

^^ I say "Agreed" as Deltapage has a very nice 1GB DDR5 HD 6670 ! That can be a nice option ! And AMD Hybrid CrossfireX can pair up the power of CPU and the GPU


----------



## Minion (Aug 9, 2012)

Utkarsh Sharma said:


> AMD A6 3650: 5.5k
> Gigabyte A55M-DS2: 3.2k
> 4GB DDR3 1333MHz: 1.1k
> Corsair VS450: 2.2k
> ...



+1 for this


----------



## topgear (Aug 9, 2012)

Utkarsh Sharma said:


> AMD A6 3650: 5.5k
> Gigabyte A55M-DS2: 3.2k
> 4GB DDR3 1333MHz: 1.1k
> Corsair VS450: 2.2k
> ...



just great 



panwala95 said:


> +1 pair this with a hd 6670 in dual graphics and bam you have the performance of a mid range card



and get HD 6690D2 for free .


----------



## technova (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello All,

Thanks for sharing 

ASUS M4A88T-M Motherboard  looks decent... If I want to choose M4A88T-M, what should be the configuration or if I have to choose core I3 2100, which MO can be used instead of M4A88T-M with the same features?

Regards,


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 11, 2012)

If AMD: 
* AMD Phenom-II X4 960T -- 6.8k 
* ASUS M4A88T-M -- 4.5k 
Total ---- 11.3k 

If Intel: 
* Intel i3-2100 -- 6.5k 
* Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H -- 4.5k 
Total ---- 11.3k 

Finding a 960T would be very hard these days. So, i3 config makes a better sense.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 11, 2012)

Utkarsh Sharma said:


> AMD A6 3650: 5.5k
> Gigabyte A55M-DS2: 3.2k
> 4GB DDR3 1333MHz: 1.1k
> Corsair VS450: 2.2k
> ...



Very good config!!



technova said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> ...



If you are not going to increase your budget, then what about RAM + PSU?
And, Going for Intel rig, makes more sense.
You won't find 960T easily.


----------

